# Remington 870 ejection problem



## JoeyWommack (Jan 7, 2009)

My dad has got a brand new looking 870 that after you shoot it it hangs up.  You can not eject the round from the gun.  The chamber will not reopen.  Anybody got any ideas what might be wrong?


----------



## monkeytoys (Jan 8, 2009)

two possible causes: 
1. what type of shells are you using?  steel based shells will swell and hang up.  if this is the case, use a better brand
2. or you may just need to polish/hone the chamber some so that it will loosen up and the shells won't get stuck.


also, since it's new you could send it back to remington for warranty repair.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jan 8, 2009)

I know of 3 different people that has  had the same problem with the 870 Express.  2 of my cousins have sent theirs back 3 different times in years past, only for it to continue happening.  I don't recall what the problem is, but those guns stay in the cabinet now.  My brother has had one for 10+ years, and it has jammed up for atleast the last 8 years.  It doesn't go hunting anymore either.  The 870 is one of the best guns out there.  But I like my chances with the Wingmaster better than the Express.


----------



## polaris30144 (Jan 8, 2009)

If it is not a magnum receiver, it will hang every time shooting magnum shells. The difference in the magnum versus non magnum is the length of the ejection port. A lot of guys buy an Express and because the barrel says magnum, they assume the action is. Unless the receiver is marked Express Magnum or Super Magnum, it is not a magnum receiver and will not function properly. It will load and fire magnum shells, but ejecting them will likely cause a problem.

 The other problem people have is short cycling the action which will cause the shell to not eject properly. If the gun has been sent back and checked by Remington numerous times, it would point to another problem besides the gun, either ammo used or operator error.

In the original posters case it may be a problem with the locking mechanism not releasing when fired , in which case I would take it to a local gunsmith to have it checked for function and send it back to Remington if a repair is indicated.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Jan 9, 2009)

polaris30144 said:


> In the original posters case it may be a problem with the locking mechanism not releasing when fired , in which case I would take it to a local gunsmith to have it checked for function and send it back to Remington if a repair is indicated.



That is correct.  It is the locking mechanism not releasing after its fired.  However, the thing that I really do not get is the fact that the action will cycle when it is dryfired.


----------



## polaris30144 (Jan 10, 2009)

JoeyWommack said:


> That is correct.  It is the locking mechanism not releasing after its fired.  However, the thing that I really do not get is the fact that the action will cycle when it is dryfired.



If a part is broken or damaged, it may not function properly if the recoil from shooting causes it to re lock as if you had already cycled the bolt. Another thing that can happen is, the instant the trigger is pulled the bolt lock disengages and the forearm may start to move open. If the shooter has forward pressure it may be re locking the action under recoil without actually cycling the bolt. My guess would be that there is a problem with the gun unless the problem is only there with one shooter.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jan 10, 2009)

I have an 870 in 20 gauge.  It’s a 3" "magnum Express" stamped on the receiver.  It "some times" hangs up on the exiting shell when shooting 3" shells.
I have a Mossberg 500.  It "some times" hangs up on the exiting shell when shooting 3" shells.
I had an Ithaca 37.  It "some times" hung up on exiting shells.
I’ve always chalked it up to operator error as it usually happens when the adrenaline is pumping. Like a hunting scenario; Seldom if ever in a controlled environment like target shooting.
When in doubt take it to a gun smith.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a mossberg, remington 870 and a benelli nova.  I've been fortunate to never experience any "jamming" issues.  I have however short cycled and cost myself a duck before


----------



## pcrouch (Jan 15, 2009)

My 870 had issues cycling when it was new.  The good news is that the fix is shooting it more and it should work itself out.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've owned an 870 magnum for 15 years now and just last month it did the same thing to me. Like an idiot I tried to force it open with a screw driver and broke the ejector. I'm taking mine to the gun smith, 1st time in 15 years it has given me any problems.


----------



## MXFun86 (Jan 15, 2009)

I dunno if this'll help, but when I first started buying firearms I quickly became obsessed w/ the 870.  9 870's later I got one w/o the bolt in it.  I ordered a new part and installed it.  Gun looked BRAND NEW.  Thing was though, the bolt was ever so slightly different from the one I should have got.  I didn't know this til I took apart another one from the same era.  Apparently Rem. Arms changed the bolts slightly over the years and this one need a notch on the bottom it didn't have.  It jammed after firing on a regular basis until I milled it to match.  Thats not to say start grinding your gun, but take it into a gunsmith and have him check it out.  Hope this helped or atleast gives you a place to start looking.


----------

